#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  -_Log_-_Analyst_-_2002_-

## rancio

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


egyptian petroleumSee More: -_Log_-_Analyst_-_2002_-

----------


## geologist_wael

more thanks

----------


## gepachir

Thanks rancio

----------


## geologist_wael

Do you have any other version from this SPWLA Bulltein

----------


## sami22

Could you pleaase tell me how can i open these files because i download thethree parts but i could  not open them

----------


## Mohammed 2009

dear rancio,
please how to open these files? can't open it.

thanks,

----------


## rancio

use 7zip....

pas  

egyptian petroleum

----------


## Mohammed 2009

I can't open it by 7 zip. could u upload by another zip please?

thanks,

----------


## Mohammed 2009

anyone do you have any published paper about reservoir evaluation by using well logs. please upload it . I need these papers. please help me my friends.

thanks,

----------


## bolkar02

where is the link

----------


## bolkar02

links are dead

----------


## GEO_NOGY

thanks

----------


## martinncl

All friends, I need this book. But the link had been deleted. 



Could any friend re_upload it ?  

Thanks in advance!See More: -_Log_-_Analyst_-_2002_-

----------


## ShadowRaven

What exactly are U interested in? year/mnth etc

----------


## petrophysicist

plz can you upload it again

----------


## ShadowRaven

Could you list what is of interest 
I'm coming back from well next week and will upload

----------


## petrophysicist

i need the book of petrophysics.

----------


## bolkar02

Can you upload petrophysics SPWLA Journal of Formation evaluation and reservuar description book

----------


## paolomaldini

paper request

Paper Number  1978-A 
Title THE UNCERTAINTY OF EVALUATING ORIGINAL OIL-IN-PLACE IN NATURALLY FRACTURED RESERVOIRS 
Authors Roberto Aguilera, SOQUIP 
Source SPWLA 19th Annual Logging Symposium, 1978 
Copyright 1978. Society of Petrophysicists & Well Log Analysts 
Language English

----------


## kumati

I would like to thank your big effort to help the students and other specialist

----------


## abdou2403

Dear everyone;

I want to know the reasons for *low resistivity reservoirs* and how to deal with such reservoirs??.

Any one can help to find _IP V.4.0 Cr@k_.

Regards

----------


## mshakeel44

Latest Petrophysics and wireline logging techniques:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## risun

no longer exists

----------


## fateh_kas

sorry man
could check the link because i cant find the file

----------


## fateh_kas

hi rancio



could u upload these files because the actual links are not working

thank uSee More: -_Log_-_Analyst_-_2002_-

----------


## fateh_kas

Sorry but the links are not working

----------


## braindrain

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Plz upload again.......................!

thanks

----------


## fateh_kas

dear rancio
could u update the links, it'sn workin

thank u

----------


## fateh_kas

HI RANCIO
I tried several times to get this file but i couldnt
pls can put them in another link

----------


## abdou2403

*reupload plz*

----------

